# Any info on carbon Colnago with alloy lugged colnago



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone have any info on a carbon with alloy lugged Colnago , Apparently it was made in 1992.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I remember those frames back in the early 90's.

Raced by the Ariostea Team - Rolf Sorensen, Moreno Argentin, Giorgio Furlan, Rolf Gotz, Rolf Jarmann, etc. Very successful team; won many classics.

(1) The frame was rumored to be made by Alan for Colnago. There are a lot of similarities between the frames.
(2) The frame has a dual down-tubes like Bi-titan.

I do question the reliability of bonding Al lugs to CF tubes in those days. Not sure how good these were. I have the catalogues back in the early 90's if you like to know more.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a write up of the Colnago Carbitubo - last few pages.
http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-89/


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, there was one on ebay for sale but it seems have been removed from listing. Looked really different for a colnago.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a good frame. Very prone to failure. I had one briefly and got rid of it quickly.


----------

